# help - want to buy from marketplace



## sdnatlst (Jun 19, 2012)

hi there, ive seen a couple of bits im interested in on the marketplace here but i cant reply to the posts, im guessing as im a new member

im not wanting to sell, i just want to buy? can my account be activated so i can show my interest please?

thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi sdnatist, Sorry but forum rules have changed recently & TTF members with low post count & not members of TTOC do not have PM or For Sale facilities...Join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Or if you don't want to spend a pittance on joining the world's greatest car club you could just spam various parts of the forum for a few days.


----------



## sdnatlst (Jun 19, 2012)

haha thankyou, i have been trying to contact gunnergibson various other ways,

i wouldnt mind paying the £15 but if its purely to buy something i have to think that im adding that £15 to the purchase of the item i want to buy as im not sure i am ever going to come to any meets etc [smiley=baby.gif]


----------

